# First Fatty attempt



## wormser (Jul 12, 2014)

Trying my luck at Fatties.  Doing two today, 1 two-cheddar for the kids (picky).  The second, gouda cheese, scallions and garlic scapes.













DSCN1825.JPG



__ wormser
__ Jul 12, 2014


















DSCN1826.JPG



__ wormser
__ Jul 12, 2014


----------



## wormser (Jul 12, 2014)

Success!

Will be doing these again for sure.













DSCN1846.JPG



__ wormser
__ Jul 12, 2014


















DSCN1847.JPG



__ wormser
__ Jul 12, 2014


----------



## rcher (Jul 12, 2014)

They both look awesome! Good job!  My family loves "Fatties".


----------



## goliath (Jul 12, 2014)

looks great

did my 1st chicken cordon bleu fatties today myself, went a little stingy on the cheese ....

i seem to get a bacon over load every rime and just can eat all the bacon, saving it for breakfast.

Goliath


----------



## knifebld (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice looking fatties Wormser! Great idea on the simple fatty for the kids...my last two had asparagus and mushrooms and although all of the adults loved them...they were not very popular with the little ones. Thanks!


----------



## jmk654 (Jul 15, 2014)

What kind of sausage did you use?


----------



## frosty (Jul 16, 2014)

Nicely done!  Looks great, and perfect job on the bacon lattice.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## minger (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow! Those are beautiful!


----------

